# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Pensando en mnemonica mayor

## joepc

Tras 3 años dándole vueltas a la mnemonica he decidido plasmar todas las ideas en un pequeño libro.

El libro incluye 90 páginas llenas de juegos e ideas, algunos nuevos y otros versiones. Casi todos ellos desde la premisa de no tener que mover cartas antes de empezarlos y con la baraja ordenada al acabarlos.

Adjunto el indice para que podáis conocer el contenido del libro.
El coste para todo el que este interesado en adquirlo es de 10€, incluidos los gastos de envío. La forma de pago es por paypal o ingreso/trasferencia.
Los interesados pueden contactar por mensaje privado o en el email joe@joecolino.com para informarse de sobre la forma de pago y envío.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

OYE!!!!! TE FELICITO!!!! Que gran idea.. me alegro mucho por la buena nueva y te deseo muchos éxitos..

Supongo que el envió hasta Argentina sera un costo extra.. sabes de cuanto es?

----------


## joepc

> OYE!!!!! TE FELICITO!!!! Que gran idea.. me alegro mucho por la buena nueva y te deseo muchos éxitos..
> 
> Supongo que el envió hasta Argentina sera un costo extra.. sabes de cuanto es?


Gracias.
Te miro el coste a Argentina.

----------


## Nani

Ajjj!!! Qué grande! Me pido uno! Mañana mismo te hago el ingreso! Te escribo un mail en un rato.
Joder, este es un libro q pienso q se necesitaba hacer. Lo has autoeditado? Es increíble, pero yo hace un par de meses que he empezado a escribir unas notas sobre la mnemónica mayor con ideas y juegos. De hecho creo q se nos han ocurrido o hemos descubierto cosas parecidas. Por ejemplo el siguiendo la lider de 8 cartas. Yo tb tengo una versión con mnemónica y me apostaría algo a que hemos descubierto la misma propiedad  :117: 
Leeré detenidamente este libro, yo q soy un loco de la mnemónica lo disfrutaré al máximo. Te escribo ahora un mail  :Smile1: 

Enhorabuena por el trabajo! Un saludo!!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Seria genial si el libro me lo trae la mujer de la portada  :302:  :302:  :O16:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Felicidades Joe!!!!

----------


## Tereso

Felicidades, Joe, que tu esfuerzo te rinda muchos frutos favorables.

Si te es posible, por favor indícame cuáles serían los costes de envío a Monterrey, México; por que lo quiero, lo quiero, lo quiero.

¡Saludos!

----------


## joepc

Mañana consulto los costes a America y os informo.

----------


## joepc

Respecto al contenido, se centra en la mnemonica de Tamariz, pero en la mayoría de los juegos que son exclusivos de su orden se incluyen versiones para las mnemonicas de Woody y Aronson.

----------


## Ray0

hola joepc, hay te envie un mp me interesa mucho el libro  me encanta la mnemonica.

----------


## joepc

> Supongo que el envió hasta Argentina sera un costo extra.. sabes de cuanto es?





> Si te es posible, por favor indícame cuáles serían los costes de envío a Monterrey, México; por que lo quiero, lo quiero, lo quiero.


El coste con el envío fuera de Europa es de 18€.
Y por si alguien lo quiere y vive en Europa (que no sea España) serian 14€.

----------


## siscu00

Hola, te env&#237;e un mp.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Es mas caro el envió que el libro  :117: .. Bueno hago números y te aviso por MP.. Gracias por las molestias..

----------


## manuserra

Yo no se porque os empeñais en sacarlo así en vez de digital... Yo te lo compraría gustoso por 5€ en versión digital

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo le veo una pinta genial y un precio imposible de rebatir.

----------


## Prendes

Con lo que a mí me gusta tener los libros de magia y los de medicina en papel... Jaja

----------


## manuserra

pues yo prefiero mil veces en digital. Leo en el pc, en el ipad o donde quiera, sin llevar un mamotreco y sobretodo y mas importante: PUEDO LEER EN EL CURRO y que la gente piense que estoy trabajando :D

----------


## Tereso

El libro, a todas luces, es una ofertaza, si bien es desafortunado el coste de envío a América, pues creo que lo vale, por muchas razones, entre las cuales incluyo el hecho de que maese Colino es uno de los miembros más respetados del foro, y ya lo digo, lo que cuesta el libro más el coste a México, pues me lo tomo en una noche de copas y ahí no pongo ningún pero, aunque también me gustaría tener una versión digital de la obra, creo que haré mi pedido.

Joe:¿Este libro es útil para aquellos que no tengamos experiencia con la mnemónica? ¿O sólo es para ninjas de las cartas?

Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta.

----------


## Tereso

> pues yo prefiero mil veces en digital. Leo en el pc, en el ipad o donde quiera, sin llevar un mamotreco y sobretodo y mas importante: PUEDO LEER EN EL CURRO y que la gente piense que estoy trabajando :D


jajajaja No lo había pensado así  :Wink1: 

Yo mis últimos libros los he comprado en digital y en papel, y vaya, me gusta mucho tener las dos opciones, hace muy bonito adorno tener el librero lleno llenito de obras de maestros, pero sí, me gusta esta opción de los digitales jejeje

----------


## joepc

El libro no es para ninjas, la mnemonica es en si un arma, yo creo que la técnica mas complicada del libro es la mezcla faro, porque como comento, la idea sobre la que están pensados los juegos es quesean prácticos, mnemonica en la mano y listo para el juego, sin mover ni recolocar cartas, y acabar con la baraja en el mismo orden (hay algún juego en el que no pasa).
Los juegos incluyen notas bibliográficas de las fuentes de inspiración, versiones originales y referencias a las técnicas utilizadas.

----------


## Nani

Yo ya estoy esperando el mío!  :Smile1: 
Cuando me llegue y le eche un vistazo comento algo por aquí, pero a mí me tiene una PINTAZA! :D

----------


## Turko

Recibido esta tarde....muy chulo!!!
Muchas gracias

----------


## Prendes

Ya lo tengo en casa!
Tiene muy buena pinta. De momento no puedo decir más, que ando con exámenes y lo tengo que dejar en stand by un par de semanas.

----------


## joepc

Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis apostado en esta pequeña obra.
Espero la disfrutéis tanto como yo creándola.

----------


## Nani

Bueno, pues yo me lo acabo de comer enterito en dos sentadas. Tengo que decir que ha superado todas mis expectativas. Estaba revisando ahora el índice y he marcado 13 juegos como buenos, de los cuales 9 pienso incorporar lo antes posible a mi repertorio. Se nota el trabajo y las horas dedicadas a la mnemónica. Para los que estéis empezándolo, deciros que los mejores juegos están de la mitad para adelante, aunque al principio también hay algunas cosas muy interesantes. Es genial tener estos nuevos juegos y nuevas versiones de juegos, muchos de ellos conocidos, adaptados a la mnemónica. Esa es la idea, tener una gran variedad de repertorio muy potente con la misma baraja. Creo q para cualquier conocedor de la mnemónica este libro es una compra imprescindible.
Enhorabuena por tu trabajo y por compartirlo a un precio tan asequible!

Salu2!!

----------


## joepc

Muchas gracias por la critica, me ha alegrado mucho que te haya gustado y sobre todo que te sea practico.

----------


## Triple H

Una duda Joe, sobre la foto de la portada.

El otro dia curioseando por una pagina de blogs de fotos vi la foto de tu portada y era del perfil de usuario de una chica, creo que era extranjera con varias fotos y digo, esto me suena de algo!

Te pusiste en contacto con ella para la portada? la conocias?

Solo curiosidad!

----------


## joepc

La portada es de un artista llamado t-bone-tory que publica sus trabajos en deviantart.

----------


## magokreuss

Vaya ando off ahora en la magia y se me habia pasado esto.

Ya me he pedido el mio.

Como van las ventas? 
Se anima el personal?

Por ese precio, ya tendria que estar fuera una tercera edicion.

Gracias por compartir tu magia.

----------


## joepc

La segunda edición esta terminada, pero de momento voy a dejar un tiempo hasta lanzar la tercera (seguramente para primeros de año).

----------

